# Urgent KL Condo needed



## jamesdkearns (Apr 17, 2013)

I arrive 10 May in KL.

Need a fully furnished with A/C , two bed plus, within 1km of transport. 

Budget RM1200-1500 approx. Will pay a year in advance in cash for a good deal.

Jamesdkearns AT gmail com

Please e mail me asap

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Expat Forum


----------



## erwin.apriandi (Mar 29, 2013)

jamesdkearns said:


> I arrive 10 May in KL.
> 
> Need a fully furnished with A/C , two bed plus, within 1km of transport.
> 
> ...


Where are you planning to stay, a 1 bedroom luxury condo near to KLCC (walking distance) is normal at 3500RM per month I the most min is 3000RM permonth.
Old condo may be cheaper, but mostly they got 3500RM for 3 bedrooms


----------



## jamesdkearns (Apr 17, 2013)

Shame so many agents fail to read my budget and out to try to rip me off. So l will not do business with you


----------



## erwin.apriandi (Mar 29, 2013)

jamesdkearns said:


> Shame so many agents fail to read my budget and out to try to rip me off. So l will not do business with you


I'm not an Agent, I'm an Expat life near to KLCC. If you try to get at that rate, well good luck. Rate of apartment are based on its luxury and location. Min rate based on my exp that you can get is 2000RM in an old apartment. But you can still get 1500RM in other location such as taman maluri, cheras, setiawangsa and etc. But I don't think you can get by that budget for location near to KLCC, if you do get it is a nice thing to share here.


----------

